# Wheelset for big dummy..



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

What wheelset are you using?? I've got a set of racing wheels, but under the weight of the dummy and cargo, it's just to much for the wheels.. Give me some feedback guys!!


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

XT hubs with Sun MTX33 DH rims, 36 hole, double butted DT spokes and brass nipples. Haven't touched them since I built them. Have had in excess of 400 lbs rider and cargo and no issues.

Go big from the start, or you'll be upgrading later.

Plum


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Lowly XT hubs mounted to 65mm (2.5") wide Surly Large Marge DH rims. Mated with 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm tires @ roughly 25psi, they provide a very sure-footed ride on seemingly all conditions, including up semi-steep (8% grade) loose gravelly hills. Cornering confidence is boosted eleventyfold over the anemic 2" Schwalbe Big Apple tires on skinny Salsa Gordo rims.

At just a few hundred miles, the rear XT hub pawls have been slipping, so next up is lacing up a Hope Pro II hub in it’s place.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

front:

schmidt SON28 dyno disc hub
dt 14g straight gauge spokes
32 3x
brass nipples
wtb speedisc XL (32mm wide) rims
hookworm
slime tube

rear:

rohloff

dt 14g straight gauge spokes
32 3x
brass nipples
wtb speedisc XL (32mm wide) rims
hookworm
slime tube

about the heaviest set of wheels I have ever laced...

and bomber.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

xt hubs
WTB LaserDisc DH
36h 3x brass nipples

I went thru 2 other wheel sets before this set. Obviously this is where I should have started.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Sunringle singletrack rims
Deore hubs
36h 3 cross

Skinny 26x1.5 forte tires, soon to be possibly Hookworms...


----------



## Bike wRider (Jun 13, 2011)

*Dumm Wheels*

Hand built, Alex DM24 rims, 36 spoke, 3 cross, 14g, brass nipples, surly disc front hub, XT rear.

I've mean amazed at the loads and abuse these wheels have taken with out flinching and with out (knock on wood) needing to be touched up.

The Dummy is currently on loan to a friend on an AK backcountry caribou hunt.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Wheels laced up by CycleMonkey with:
WTB Laserdisc DH rims
Sapim strong spokes, black
brass nipples, black
Rohloff rear hub, black
Deore disc 32h front hub, black
Rolling 2.35 inch Schwalbe Big Apples

The wheels are ridiculous strong, but I weigh in at 235#s and do throw 200+#s of cargo on the rear occasionally with no hesitation.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Xt hubs 36h to Sun Ryno lights 14g strait spokes and brass nipples, all silver. Picked them up new on EBAy for $150 re tensioned them and they have been perfect for several years. I Run the 1.5" big apples and these tires are several years old and still show no sign of wear.


----------



## BenSwayne (May 15, 2011)

I think you should be seeing a "strong" trend here in these posts. He, he... 

Like most people here I went with a strong and wide rim, the WTB LaserDisc DH rims and used Sapim 13g spokes (stronger than "normal" 14g or above spokes, custom ordered from ebikes.ca). Rear is Rohloff. The whole thing is black (Rim, Spokes, Nipples, Hub).

The front is the same (although not holding the load for your rear end) except the hub of course which in my case is currently an electric assist hub made by nine continent. I may however lace up a 3rd wheel so I can drop out the electric wheel when I don't need, so I'm interested in this "poll" as well! (I ordered 3 WTB rims from the start so I could do this and in case I kill one...)

- Ben


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

Front is SON dynohub laced to Rhynolite rims, 36 hole, bitted spokes. Rear is a Phil Wood cassette hub, 32 hole, also Rhynolite, butted spokes. Peter White built them so I went with his recommendations on the spokes. The hubs I had, so the 36/32 was a given.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I started out with a couple of wheels I had laying around. The front is an old Araya Rm-17 with Deore XT hub, 32h. The rear was originally an XT hub with 7 speeds, and a Ritchey Vantage Comp. The rear wheel needed a bit of straightening periodically, but seemed to hold up fine for the two months I ran it. I then put on a Nuvinci rear wheel that had a cheap, but wide xc rim. After putting a couple thousand miles on it, replacing the chain once, and truing it a handful of times the spokes gave out. I was breaking a couple a day, and so I rebuilt it with Rhyonolite, and 14g. DT spokes. I haven't had to touch it in the two months since I rebuilt it. I just checked it today, and it's running as straight as it was when I built it.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Lowly XT hubs mounted to 65mm (2.5") wide Surly Large Marge DH rims. Mated with 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm tires @ roughly 25psi, they provide a very sure-footed ride on seemingly all conditions, including up semi-steep (8% grade) loose gravelly hills. Cornering confidence is boosted eleventyfold over the anemic 2" Schwalbe Big Apple tires on skinny Salsa Gordo rims.
> 
> At just a few hundred miles, the rear XT hub pawls have been slipping, so next up is lacing up a Hope Pro II hub in it's place.


Any pics of this?

Also curious if you think the new 'light' Marge version would work...weight diff is significant.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

XT Hubs, Mavic XM321 rims, straight gauge spokes, black nipples, Maxxis Hookworm 2.5" tires.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Solrider said:


> Any pics of this?
> 
> Also curious if you think the new 'light' Marge version would work...weight diff is significant.


No, interestingly enough. :blush: I will have to take pictures when there is some sunlight-my garage is pretty dark and crowded with bike stuff. I took some pictures a while back while voiding my warranty in order to fit Duro Razorback 26"x3" heavyass knobby DH tires onto the same Large Marge rims, it looks pretty scary. With the "skinny" (by comparison) 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworms no modification should be necessary for fitment.

As for the "light" Marges, I personally wouldn't go with single-walled rims for hauling heavy stuff. I have faith in the concept that the double-walled Large Marge rims will have plenty of strength and that they will not fail any time soon.

At the moment, in "light" mode (sans cargo/kids/etc.) I am estimating the weight of my Big Dummy to be around 90 pounds (I am carrying 30 or so pounds of lead-acid batteries for powering my truck horns), however, with my kids in tow (one kid on the deck + one kid on a Burley Piccolo) I think that adds another 75 pounds. We take the setup on some semi-easy singletrack and fire roads, as well as loading up 40 or so pounds of groceries on it when we do shopping errands.


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

I am happy with the Salsa Gordo rims that came on my 2011 complete, and very happy with the Continental Town and Country tires. I've hauled quite a bit of stuff and both have been fantastic throughout. I think Surly did a great job specifying those parts.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

A good deal for a rear wheel IMO would be a Transition Revolution 32. It uses a 10mm thru-axle and beefy as hell rim and thick spokes. It's a FR/DH wheel. The front is 20mm (might be adaptable to 9mm) though. I would use a more XC front wheel and a DH rear wheel.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Alrighty then! Finally remembered to take pictures of my Big Dummy wearing the awesome-oh-oh-OH combination of Maxxis Hookworm 2.5" tires on Surly Large Marge 2.5" wide DH rims:


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

LP- your dummy makes me happy. Thank you.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I always dig this LM's and hookworms on a BD...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics LP, I really like your setup!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wheels for my BD I only have a pic of the front but the rear looks like the same only with a cassette on it and a pic of my Brooks Saddle for it too.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Alrighty then! Finally remembered to take pictures of my Big Dummy wearing the awesome-oh-oh-OH combination of Maxxis Hookworm 2.5" tires on Surly Large Marge 2.5" wide DH rims:


Now where is the youtube of you sounding those horns?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

rkt88edmo said:


> Now where is the youtube of you sounding those horns?


I don't think YouTube effectively captures the obnoxious-icity of them. Much better in person. I would like to get a higher-pressure pump though, this 12V one overvolted @ 24V surely won't last long.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

The wheels I have on my BD will be replace soon with Chris King Heavy Duty Hubs.I have stop trying to save a few bucks here and there.Now I only want the best I can find.The bad part is I will need 3 sets of Chris King hubs for all of my bicycle. lol


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

36h Sun Rhino Lites have done Ragbrai fully loaded and carried 2 passengers, backpacks, and a Viola many times over the past three years and are still straight as an arrow, no cracks, no issues. Build your own or pick up a built pair w/Deore hubs for appx. $109/XT for $149. Good, strong rim.


----------



## markus_mudd (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got some old school style wheels...Mavic 36 spoke, 14 guage DT spokes/nips, and Shimano Deore XT hubs. The rear wheel is nearly dishless because the rear hub is a Uniglide 6 speed cassette hub that was originally spaced at 126mm. It's just a matter of changing out the axle (to 135mm) and being content with 6 speeds in the rear to end up with a strong wheel that's lightweight and skinny looking.....80's style.

These wheels have hauled plenty of people and loads and have been trouble free for years.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

My BD started life with Shimano Deore hubs and some Mavic rims. Later switched to Mavic 321's with DT Hubs I had kicking around, then upgraded to Alfine Dyno front, 8 speed IGH rear laced into Surly Large Marges with Hookworms. Fabulous tires once you get them rolling (flywheel effect, like a fat bike)


----------



## middcrossrx (Jul 26, 2007)

My Dummy rolls on Velocity Cliffhanger rims and XT hubs that have served me really well! Plenty of terrain changes, but not a hop in the Cliffhangers!


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

PScal said:


> I am happy with the Salsa Gordo rims that came on my 2011 complete, and very happy with the Continental Town and Country tires. I've hauled quite a bit of stuff and both have been fantastic throughout. I think Surly did a great job specifying those parts.


A small update from my side: my rear Deore hub bit the dust right before the 1 year mark. When I was riding slowly, it felt like I was hitting cracks in the road when I really wasn't. I took the rear wheel off and noticed all of the nuts that hold on the cassette were only hand tight, so I brought it to my shop. The shop folks said the axle shaft (hollow tube) was all stripped out and the hub needed to be replaced. They recommended I upgrade the broken hub to XT, so I did. I'm glad it failed within the warranty period, at least. I got a screaming deal on the XT hub. LBS FTW.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I bought downhill rims and XT disk hubs and had the lbs make them for me. The are super wide but not Pugsly wide.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

around 8 years ago, I converted a Cdale to and XtraCycle
I then used a set of RhinoLite, which lasted for awhile, then of course they failed.
later I scored a deal on some mavic rims, maybe they were 317's.... crushed those too, lasted less than a weekend... bummed out.

next I choose a set of WTB LaserDisc DH 36H four cross, xt disc hubs, etc...
I've been on those wheels for about 3 years now.

they are somewhat heavy, but at least they can handle a wide range of duties.
depending on how I'm using the BD, I use WTB Vulpines, Mutano Raptors 2.4", a set of Sefras Drifters 2.0", and recently a set of Schwalbe Marathon Extreme 2.0"


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

40 spoke front and rear shimano tandem hubs laced to rhyno lite rims. The only drawback is that the hubs are not disc compatible. Fortunately the rear has a drumbrake, which can absorb far more heat than a disc brake from my understanding.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> depending on how I'm using the BD, I use WTB Vulpines, *Mutano Raptors 2.4"*, a set of Sefras Drifters 2.0", and recently a set of Schwalbe Marathon Extreme 2.0"


Wow ! 2.4" Raptors must be some killer tires on hard trails !
You could almost climb the Everest with such tires on your (kicking a**) BD !


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Just noticed this thread. I currently have a Dummy on the way, and just ordered Mavic EX729 rims laced to cheap 36 hole Deore M595 hubs. Figure this should be a good wheelset that should last for a while until I eventually succumb to the desire to buy some of the new Alfine hubs with DI2.

From what I understand the EX729 rims works quite well with a 2.1"-tire or larger, even if Mavic lists 2.3"-3.0" as the recommended size on their web pages. Not really sure what kind of tires I will use yet, but guess the smaller tires are out of question when using wide rims like the EX729.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

perbl said:


> Just noticed this thread. I currently have a Dummy on the way, and just ordered Mavic EX729 rims laced to cheap 36 hole Deore M595 hubs. Figure this should be a good wheelset that should last for a while until I eventually succumb to the desire to buy some of the new Alfine hubs with DI2.
> 
> From what I understand the EX729 rims works quite well with a 2.1"-tire or larger, even if Mavic lists 2.3"-3.0" as the recommended size on their web pages. Not really sure what kind of tires I will use yet, but guess the smaller tires are out of question when using wide rims like the EX729.


IME, you want something with some volume. Hauling weight, the weight of the bike and the inability to unweight major portions for going up and down curbs really calls for a bit of tire cushion. I'm running 2.3 schwalbe marathon extremes, but still at 55psi or so to keep the rims from bottoming out on curbs while loaded.

Lots of good tire threads here, but mostly 2.0's and up. There was a guy who modded to fit 700x35's, but honestly that seems it would kill any ability to load up and ride it anywhere but a perfectly smooth path. I need more tire for the daily usage in my neck of the woods.

Plum


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

Plum said:


> IME, you want something with some volume. Hauling weight, the weight of the bike and the inability to unweight major portions for going up and down curbs really calls for a bit of tire cushion. I'm running 2.3 schwalbe marathon extremes, but still at 55psi or so to keep the rims from bottoming out on curbs while loaded.
> 
> Lots of good tire threads here, but mostly 2.0's and up. There was a guy who modded to fit 700x35's, but honestly that seems it would kill any ability to load up and ride it anywhere but a perfectly smooth path. I need more tire for the daily usage in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Plum


I have 2.5 hookworms on rhyno lite rims and at 45 psi they ride like 80 psi 1.5" tires! I feel every bump

On my long haul trucker commuter bike with 2" tires, I love the feel of 20 psi where every bump just disappears, but my valve stems angle as the tires slides around the rim! I guess pinch flats should be a concern, but on the road I haven't had a problem for the last 3 years of commuting. At 65 psi 2"+ is a very hard tire, though they probably still can't help you if you hit a curb at 20 mph


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

PretendGentleman said:


> I have 2.5 hookworms on rhyno lite rims and at 45 psi they ride like 80 psi 1.5" tires! I feel every bump
> 
> On my long haul trucker commuter bike with 2" tires, I love the feel of 20 psi where every bump just disappears, but my valve stems angle as the tires slides around the rim! I guess pinch flats should be a concern, but on the road I haven't had a problem for the last 3 years of commuting. At 65 psi 2"+ is a very hard tire, though they probably still can't help you if you hit a curb at 20 mph


Yeah, I wouldn't run them that hard if it weren't for the weight of it all. At 20psi I'd be rolling sidewalls and pinching tubes.

I have the same valvestem issue, have to unseat the tires every couple of months and straighten them. They will actually shove the rimstrip around the valvestem hole. Combination of weight and traction I guess. I don't really check my pressure between resets, so it's probably anywhere from 55 to 40 before it feels low enough for me to do anything about it..

I do jump curbs often, either to get to a rack or to take a less busy route with the kids. Ican unweight the front well enough, but the rear is on it's own. Nobody puts a bike rack rear the curb ramps around here unfortunately..

Plum


----------



## tío loco (Oct 1, 2004)

Industry Nine classic hubs built on DT Swiss EX500 rims. Straight gauge spokes.


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Chris King hubs.
DT comp spokes.
Velocity P35 rims. (beefy!)
WTB 2.55 weir wolf LT tires.

No issues in past 2years. I carry heavy gear out onto the trail for build nights.


----------



## huhue (Feb 5, 2013)

Just set up my Dummy Wheels today.

Frame is still not here, but I'm preparing for a speedy build.
I took my trusty old Hügi Compact 36 hole high flange hub with steel rotor and laced it to a Schürmann Downhill rim with DT Comp Spokes. In the front I took an 36° Alfine Generator Hub and Laced it to another Schürmann DH Rim with black DT Comp Spokes.
I chose the rims for the sole reason that I'm going to use a V-brake in the back (not a big selection of wide V rims available these days) and for their price. Since it's flat over here the V in the back should be no problem. Avid BB7 with 185mm Rotor will assist in the front.
Tires are Hookworms in the dualply downhill variant, with maxxis downhill tubes. This Set came in very hefty! But since I'm a Clyde anyway I didn't want to take any chances.

I'm pretty curious how this set will perform.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi guys, i would like some opinion on rims for big Dummy. 
The rims must be stronger, all-round and they can mount standard component.
I like Sun-ringle 36H MTX series, but i don't know which it, MTX29, MTX31, MTX33 or MTX39.
I would like to mount Tires with more difference size possible. Like 1.80 up to 2.50 (surly extraterrestrial), but sometime i would like to mount Surly Dirt Wizzard on rear and 26+ on front wheel for the bad days.
Which is the best option for inner rim width? Have you an others option?


----------



## Wide_Open (Sep 21, 2011)

mal83 said:


> Hi guys, i would like some opinion on rims for big Dummy.
> The rims must be stronger, all-round and they can mount standard component.
> I like Sun-ringle 36H MTX series, but i don't know which it, MTX29, MTX31, MTX33 or MTX39.
> I would like to mount Tires with more difference size possible. Like 1.80 up to 2.50 (surly extraterrestrial), but sometime i would like to mount Surly Dirt Wizzard on rear and 26+ on front wheel for the bad days.
> Which is the best option for inner rim width? Have you an others option?


I got he MTX 33's built for my Dummy, but I've only ever tried Big Apple 2.35's. I went 32 holes in the front and 36 out back. Only have a couple hundred miles on the bike, but I'm completely happy with my choices.


----------

